# Three balls and a string are enough to cause addiction



## Waynilein (Sep 23, 2008)

Recently, I've been looking for a new hobby similar to cubing, penspinning and such things. This is what I stumbled upon, and it looks fun...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n7ULkfkNiI&feature=related






Have any of you tried this before?


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 23, 2008)

wow, I've never seen that it looks amazing. He makes it look so easy too


----------



## ErikJ (Sep 23, 2008)

I used to play with astrojax a long time ago. I gave it up to practice cubes more.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 23, 2008)

i used to LOVE astrojax. i was actually reasonable at it. i wonder why i stopped?!


----------



## shidonii (Sep 23, 2008)

I remember astrojax, got them for Christmas in 2004 i think it was. I knew how to do the moves in the books, but I gave it up for Yo-yoing which was the latesst craze in primary school.


----------



## Escher (Sep 23, 2008)

i got those as an easter present from my german exchange in 2005! they were so fun. i could do a few tricks like juggle with them and switch balls... but they never held my interest long.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 23, 2008)

Reminds me of poi, but with more to it.

I wonder if you you could do Mills' Mess with it without tying your arms up.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 23, 2008)

i tried those a long time ago. i never had a set, i just used my freind's. i was pretty good, but i never really got into it.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 23, 2008)

i stopped astrojax when i hit my head with them.


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 23, 2008)

ouch, I bet that was painful. 

I've watched a few youtube vids on these and I'm now actually thinking about getting some. They look really cool, especially the ones with LEDs in them.


----------



## Waynilein (Sep 23, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> i stopped astrojax when i hit my head with them.



Every sport has its risks. You could hurt yourself with a popped cubie if it flew away with enough speed ^^
Also, I managed to get my hands on an Astrojax Saturn, the basic tricks are quite easy to learn... But anything that involves the strings requires some pretty awesome skills :S


----------



## Musselman (Sep 23, 2008)

try pulling one out during class xD


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 23, 2008)

Waynilein said:


> Every sport has its risks. You could hurt yourself with a popped cubie if it flew away with enough speed ^^



I popped my cube and hit myself in the eye, there was actually a bit of blood in my eye the next morning... it didn't feel good


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 23, 2008)

Musselman said:


> try pulling one out during class xD



that sounds so wrong.


----------



## scottp45 (Sep 24, 2008)

Funny, that looks a lot like a Diablo, which is like a spinning toy, look it up on Youtube. I'm good at it .


----------



## edwardtimliu (Sep 24, 2008)

this is cool , its similar to a yoyo, which ive been doin for half a year and stopped practicing cuz i kinda broke it


----------

